# كلما اشتدّت المصاعب في حياتي



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2013)

كلما اشتدّت المصاعب في حياتي ،
 كلمّا ازدادت اليك يا رب حاجتي ... 
كلمّا اسوّدت اوقاتي ، وتعثرت خطواتي ، 
لجأت اليك ابحث عن نور وجهك ليضيء ظلماتي ....
 اعرف ان الابتعاد عنك يا رب هو الموت الحقيقي القاسي ....
 فلا تسمح لأي انشغالات على هذه الفانية ان تبعدني عنك 
وتشغل رأسي .... 
لأني حددت اهدافي وعرفت طريق خلاصي... 
ربي انت وحدك الطريق، فلا تتركني غريق ،
 في امواج الحريق، وهبّ الى نجدتي ، 
قبل ان تهلكني خطيئتي....
مدّ يدك وانتشلني من بحر العذاب .... 
والى مينائك الهادىء قدني وافتح لي الباب .... 
في بيتك اسكنني واتركني معك يا احنّ الاباء.... 
امين​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أبريل 2013)

امين
روعة جدااا
شكرا ليكي يا قمراية


----------



## bashaeran (5 أبريل 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> كلما اشتدّت المصاعب في حياتي ،
> كلمّا ازدادت اليك يا رب حاجتي ...
> كلمّا اسوّدت اوقاتي ، وتعثرت خطواتي ،
> لجأت اليك ابحث عن نور وجهك ليضيء ظلماتي ....
> ...


امين ليكن مشيئتك يا رب تسلم ايدك صلاة حارا جدا


----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> امين
> روعة جدااا
> شكرا ليكي يا قمراية


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2013)

bashaeran قال:


> امين ليكن مشيئتك يا رب تسلم ايدك صلاة حارا جدا


  شكرا اخي  بركة الرب معك​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2013)

*شكرا جدااااا
آمين
الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدااااا*​
> *آمين*
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك*​​




 شكراااا لمرورك اخى النهيسي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Marina coptic (25 أبريل 2013)

امين
كل يوم اقرا هنا فى مخدع الصلاه صلاه من اللى حضرتك بتكتبيها او صلوات الاخ النهيسى و بنقل منهم على الفيسبوك كمان و بعدين انام
بصراحه صلواتكم راااائعه
ربنا يبارككم جميعا


----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> امين
> كل يوم اقرا هنا فى مخدع الصلاه صلاه من اللى حضرتك بتكتبيها او صلوات الاخ النهيسى و بنقل منهم على الفيسبوك كمان و بعدين انام
> بصراحه صلواتكم راااائعه
> ربنا يبارككم جميعا


 مرسي كتير ياقمر لمرورك  
 ربنا يبارك خدمتك ولتشجيعك  انا بامانة بنقلها واحطها في القسم 
براحتك ياقمر خذي اي صلاة وانشريها دي بركة كبيرة 
ربنا يبارك​


----------

